

Infographic: 40% of Online IDs are Fakes - giorgiofontana
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/08/infographic-40-of-online-ids-a.php

======
mooism2
The small print says between 5% and 40% are fraudulent.

Flagging this to gain the mods attention: please change the title to be more
accurate.

~~~
giorgiofontana
you're perfectly right, thank you.

~~~
giorgiofontana
uhm, it seems I can't change the title...

